# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  How long can an african clawed frog go without food happily?

## Gemma

I'm going away for a few days in about 3 weeks' time and I'm wondering what I can do with my 4 african clawed frogs. I'll be leaving on the Tuesday morning so I'll be able to feed them then, and I'll be returning on the Saturday night so I'll be able to feed them then, but I won't be around to feed them on the 3 days in between (Wednesday, Thursday and Friday). Is there any chance they would be OK without food for this long? I don't know my neighbours and I don't have anybody nearby who could come and feed them while I'm away.

At the moment I'm feeding them on 1 cube of frozen food between them each day (usually bloodworms). They won't touch dry/pellet food. They are not yet fully grown. I'm not sure how old they are but I got them 4 months ago when they were tiny froglets (no idea how old they were), and they're now about 2 inches long, not including their legs. The longest they have ever gone without food is one day, and that was only on one occasion.

If I can't leave them without food for 3 days, are there any other options, like there are with fish (e.g. weekend cubes, etc.)?

Thanks in advance for any replies.

----------


## Michael

African Clawed Frogs can easily go a few days without food. They can actually go a pretty long duration without food, so three days won't really bother them much.

If you're really worried about it, I would feed them before you leave and they should be fine.

I just left town for a few days myself last weekend and my frogs were okay, I just fed mine an earthworm each before I left town.

----------


## Tony

> African Clawed Frogs can easily go a few days without food. They can actually go a pretty long duration without food, so three days won't really bother them much.
> 
> If you're really worried about it, I would feed them before you leave and they should be fine.
> 
> I just left town for a few days myself last weekend and my frogs were okay, I just fed mine an earthworm each before I left town.



Agreed, some times mine go 4 days with me being home. Those frogs store a lot of fat for occasions like this.

----------


## sschind

what they said plus, if you ever have anyone come in to feed any of your aquatic pets the best thing you can do is put individual containers of each days food out for them.  I've found that what is a pinch of food to me may be a starvation diet others.  I've heard horror stories about people coming home after a weeks vacation only to find a can of what should have been 2 months worth of food empty and a tank full of fish floating belly up.

----------


## Terry

If your frogs are healthy, you can leave them for a week without food.

----------


## Murray of the Deep

i usually feed mine once a day because i dont have time to feed them always. they live and grew fast

----------


## Gemma

Thank you everyone for the advice. The frogs were absolutely fine after leaving them for a few days without food :)

----------


## gemzjames

I actually only feed my frogs once a week anyway, they are all very healthy.

----------

